# Circular Polarizing Filter



## lyonsroar (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm looking for a good filter and I found a couple, I was just wondering if there are any major differences between these two, besides the price tag.  It will be going on my new Canon Eos XS.  It seems one is a circular polarizing and one is just polarizing.  What's the difference?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/HOYA-58CIR-Circular-Polarized-Filter/dp/B00006HOAQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1284398625&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: HOYA 58CIR 58mm Circular Polarized Filter: Electronics[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-58POL-58mm-Polarized-Filter/dp/B000L9MGNE/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1284398625&sr=8-8]Amazon.com: Hoya 58POL 58mm Polarized Filter: Electronics[/ame]

or could I just get this?
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hoya-58mm-Introductory-Filter-Kit/dp/B000W3MPTO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1284398625&sr=8-4[/ame]


Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 13, 2010)

You will want a *circular* polarizer lens.  The other type (linear) of polarizing lens will mess with the auto focus of your camera.


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 13, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> You will want a *circular* polarizer lens.  The other type (linear) of polarizing lens will mess with the auto focus of your camera.



Good to know!

Thanks for the quick reply.  So I should spend the extra $$ and go with the Hoya as opposed to others?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2010)

I would suggest none of those.  Hoya and Tiffen are good, consumer-grade filters, but ensure that you the *multi-coated* verson; this is important to reduce flare, CA, and other undesirable elements.  Since none of those expresly say 'multi-coated' I will assume that they're not.


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Circular-Polarizing-Multi-Coated-Digital-Filter/dp/B0009K9PZ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1284399597&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: 52mm Circular Polarizing Multi-Coated Glass Pro 1 Digital Filter: Electronics[/ame]

Like that?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2010)

That's the one!  :thumbup:


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 13, 2010)

tirediron said:


> That's the one!  :thumbup:



Now I'm not doubting you, but what really is the difference between that and a non multi coated one?  I'm not a professional photog by any means, will I notice the difference to the tune of an extra $50?

Thanks.


----------



## myfotoguy (Sep 13, 2010)

The difference with multi-coated is they are more resistant to flare. Some folks may never have to worry about that (if you never shoot toward the sun) and always have your lens hood (which I suggest doing anyway). 

I shoot toward the sun, so I wanted the multi-coated. Even if the sun is off to the side you may or may not run into an issue.

Some info: MultiCoated Filters why they are worth the cost

Hoya multi-coated are good filters. They are harder to clean than a B+W multi-coated (perosnal experience and from reading others comments on various forums). Although, the Hoya's are cheper than the B+W brand.

If you can swing the extra cash, definitely go multi-coated, and B+W if you can swing it a little further.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 13, 2010)

I got a $20 one from adorama for my XS.  It seems to work (for now) as I'm just learning when/where to use it anyway.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 13, 2010)

I use this one. Its not multicoated. I rarely shoot into the sun and I always use my hood.

Whoops...it would help if I put the link....
B+W 77mm Circular Polarizer Filter 65-062162 - B&H Photo Video


----------



## AgentDrex (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes...I have a non-multi-coated Hoya Cir Pol, no hood and I shoot into the sun...I facetiously wonder where the glare comes from....but I like the glare...so there...is that fair...or rare...maybe its my artistic flair...okay I'll stop now...


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 13, 2010)

A few trips to the sperm bank and you should be able to get a B&W MRC Kaesemann Filter and call it a day.  Just a thought, if you plan on upgrading your lenses you may want to get the filter that is appropriate for those lenses and then get a step up adapter rather than have to buy the same filter twice when you move up (most L zooms are 77mm for example, vs the common 58mm of the efs lenses).


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 13, 2010)

I always find it more difficult to adjust the poliarizing filter when I have the lens hood on.  Get the multi-coated filter- you'll be better off in general.

Look at it this way... you just spent how much on that lens?  Why would you filter the image through a cheap piece of glass or plastic when you have that great lens on your camera?


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 13, 2010)

Non-multicoated does not always mean cheap glass. Which ever kind you choose, just make sure it has quality glass. Thats why I got the b+w and it works extremely well on my L glass.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 13, 2010)

maxsaver.net

save some cash there.


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 13, 2010)

PenguinPhotoWrx said:


> I always find it more difficult to adjust the poliarizing filter when I have the lens hood on.  Get the multi-coated filter- you'll be better off in general.
> 
> Look at it this way... you just spent how much on that lens?  Why would you filter the image through a cheap piece of glass or plastic when you have that great lens on your camera?



It's going on my kit lens for the moment so I didn't spend that much!


----------



## HelenOster (Sep 14, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> I got a $20 one from adorama for my XS.  It seems to work (for now) as I'm just learning when/where to use it anyway.



Maybe these articles from the Adorama Learning Center will help?

BUYING GUIDE: Filter FAQ from Adorama Learning Center

New Hoya polarizing filter lets more light in from Adorama Learning Center

For specific technical questions please feel free to contact: ask@adorama.com.

I hope this helps. Do let me know if you need anything else.

BTW please don't forget that we are in the midst of our Fall holiday period. Our Holiday Schedule: 
*Adorama NYC Retail Store:* The Adorama Retail Store will be closed during the following days 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosh_Hashanah
Yom Kippur: We will close on Friday, September 17, 2010 at 1:00pm and will reopen on Sunday September 19,at 9:30 am
Sukkoth: We will close Wednesday, September 22, 2010 at 2:30pm and will reopen on Sunday October 3 at 9:30 am

*Adorama phone-sales department *
Yom Kippur: Friday, September 17, 9:00am&#8212;1:00pm

Thank you for your understanding
NB I'm only an email away for advice and after-sales support with any order from Adorama Camera: HelenO@adorama.com


----------



## ChristinaW (Sep 14, 2010)

LOL @ Scatterbrain... so that's kinda unfair.. a few trips and he gets money.. and where does that leave me?.. lol


----------

